
Airtel’s 320M Indian Users’ Critical Data Exposed via API Bug - r_singh
https://trak.in/tags/business/2019/12/08/airtels-32-crore-indian-users-critical-data-exposed-via-api-bug-airtel-admits-mistake-make-it-right/
======
r_singh
More information on the bug:
[https://ehraz.co/security/casestudy/airtel/](https://ehraz.co/security/casestudy/airtel/)

